# Wood for guitar neck laminating



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Does anybody know where I can buy rosewood and curly maple wood to make a five piece laminated neck....Preferable here in Canada?...I have several 3" x4" x30" mahogany blanks that I would like to dress up with some nice laminations....Larry


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Larry:

You might want to have a look at this website:

http://www.forloversofwood.com
They have a good reputation down this way.

Good Luck

Dave


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Thanks Dave....I just sent them an E-Mail....Larry


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice site! lofu


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I know where you can get lots of nice curly maple. Also bloodwood looks excellent with mahogany.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

I just finished a Flamed Maple guitar with a Maple neck...I would have loved to have had a bloodwood lamination since the binding is bloodwood.....So are you going to tell me where to get this wood, LOL,.......Or do I have to beg?:bow:


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

a was going to ask someone why you see very few maple necks on acoustic guitars


----------



## mikemcnerney (Jul 28, 2008)

*sources*

A & M is excellent & I have always bee loyal to them & you will get what you aske for if they have it.
I recently dealt with a place in Burlington also & it was alright.
exotic-woods.com
mike mcnerney


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hi Mike ...I sent an E-Mail off to A&M but they didn't respond?...Maybe I will try them again....Larry


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

If you have a lumber wholesaler near you ,ask if they carry #1 shop Western Maple(Big Leaf Maple). I buy 1000's of board ft. a year of that species and grade and always find highly figured boards mixed in the load. I think they downgrade the figured stuff because it wouldn't work well for the average consumer.


----------



## tony_duggan_smith (Nov 9, 2008)

*never scrimp on your neck materials*

Lots of valuable information and sources in this thread!


----------



## Joe Young (Nov 6, 2008)

*laminate necks*

I work at Exotic Woods in Burlington Ont. We got everything you need just let us know ask for Rick or Joe . WE ship anywhr www.exotic woods.com 905 335-8066


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Lab123 said:


> I just finished a Flamed Maple guitar with a Maple neck...I would have loved to have had a bloodwood lamination since the binding is bloodwood.....So are you going to tell me where to get this wood, LOL,.......Or do I have to beg?:bow:


Sorry about that. I get my wood from a place called Philmore Enterprises in London Ontario. I don't think that they have a website. I just stop in and see what they have. If you trust my judgement I will stop in and see what they have in when I get home on the 21st. They always have bloodwood and Mahogany. Flamed maple is come by chance. And I always buy it all when I find the good stuff. I normaly buy a 2 X8 or greater width plank,sometimes up to 18 inch wide . Then I just cut it off and bookmatch it as I need it. They often have narrower widths say five -seven inches but I just go for the eight and above. let me know what you're after and I will keep an eye open for you. If I see something I think you might be interested in I can contact you and let you know. If you want it, I can pick it up and send it to you. We can sort out the details if and when.


----------

